# hello, im new and havent a clue



## lollypop1

Hello, :hi: im 26, from wales, Ive been trying to conceive for a year and half, but only been taking it seriously for last 3 months or so, I never realised there was such a little chance each month to conceive, im now at the stage where im using ovulation tests (no luck so far) ive been charting my cycle since the very begining, but still trying to keep it very relaxed (although its getting difficult as more time passes) so i thought id join this site for advice, and support from others in my position
hope to speak to you soon :hugs: 
XXX


----------



## Caroline

hi hun, welcome to BnB. Good luck ttc, hope you get BFP soon.

Theres always plenty of people here for advice and support, its a fantastic site.


----------



## lollypop1

thanks caroline, im learning the lingo slowly but what does *af* mean? i know its relating to periods and im assuming when you get a bleed just wondering what it stood for? and also *bfp* sorry to sound so dull:dohh: XXX


----------



## hypnorm

Af - Aunt flo!
BFP - Big Fat Positive!

Welcome we area friendly bunch.. i'm ttc No2 and so far it has been 14 months.. hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi lollypop x

lingo wise this should help you:
https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=730

Welcome to BabyandBump :dance:

A lot of the girls here will hopefully be able to help you & you can share your chart in the TTC section :D

Wishing you a BFP (big fat positive) soon :dust:


----------



## lollypop1

Thanks both for your help, wobbles I am going to read that link now thank you, i will definitely post on the ttc thread already had a read and very intresting, seems like a good place to get support 
Thanks again :dust: ( i dont know why i used this icon, i just liked it )
XXX


----------



## loz78

Hello and welcome xx:hugs:


----------



## lollypop1

Thanks Loz, I feel welcomed, how do you get your current mood status to appear? Ive looked through my control pannel thingy and cant find it :wacko: 
thanks XXX


Never mind I just found it yey I can do something ha ha


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Ello Welcoem to BnB i wish u all teh best in ttcing


----------



## bexxie

hi hunny and welcome everyone is lovely here so pull up a chair and a cuppa and enjoy,good luck for your BFP

bex.x


----------



## Tezzy

hello!!! welcome to bnb

my name is terrie and i have a little boy of 5months

good luck and hope you get your BFP real soon

xxx


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi: 

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a speedy BFP! x :dust:


----------



## Trinity

Hiya :hi: 

Welcome to B&B ... wishing you a speedy BFP.


----------



## stephlw25

Hi welcome to baby and bump, all the best TTC hope you get a speedy bfpxx


----------



## lollypop1

thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## sophie

:hi: hiya and welcome, good luck with TTC.x


----------



## ablaze

hey welcome to baby and bump, watch out 4 the loony ones... 
ull soon see who they are!!! wishing u all teh best ttc and hoping for a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Tezzy

Yvanne said:


> hey welcome to baby and bump, watch out 4 the loony ones...
> ull soon see who they are!!! wishing u all teh best ttc and hoping for a BFP for you xxx


pfft we all know you're the only loony yvanne!!!


----------



## ablaze

no no no!!! u have me mistaken 4 weestar!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

hehe shes too short to count!


----------



## Imi

_Hiya!!_

_Welcome to BnB, hope you get a BFP soon!_

_good luck in TTC_

_xxx_


----------



## Suz

:tease:Glad No one said that I was one of the Loony ones....Cause its all Imi and ImtheDaddy....well maybe Jase....and YES WEESTAR AND YVANNE! :tease: :rofl::rofl:


Anyways....Welcome LollyPop to BnB! Im sure you will fit right in! This is a great forum and a bunch of great people. You will find yourself Hooked in no time......Good Luck with TTC and Hope you get your BFP!:hugs:

Suz


----------



## FJL

Welcome to the forum :)

I hope you get your BFP real soon :dust:


----------



## Donna79x

:hi: and welcome to B n B... I have also been TTC for 18 months+ with no sucess as yet....

Sending you loads of baby dust for a speedy BFP x


----------

